# Aires in Spain



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

Heading for Portugal on 23rd Feb via Tunnel(Thanks to MHF & Tesco)

Have got the new Vicarious Book and there are 3 town aires on our proposed route between Burgos & Leon.

Has anyone any experience of any of these and would you consider them as safe as the French version?

Regards


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Check out these sites

http://www.furgovw.org/mapa_furgoperfecto.php

http://www.areasac.es/v_portal/apartados/portada.asp

http://www.lapaca.org/areas/espana.php


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks for the links Hogan.

Do you or anyone have any opinions as to their safety?

Regards.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

brandywine said:


> Thanks for the links Hogan.
> 
> Do you or anyone have any opinions as to their safety?
> 
> Regards.


I think you will have to make up your own mind as what appears safe to me may not to another person.
On the first link I gave you if you hover over a site then click more details you will see pictures G.P.S coords and poss a write up.


----------

